# Romany Cream Biscuit - Creme Cookie type Recipe wanted



## StompieZA (11/3/21)

Good day Fellow vapers, 

So 3 years back i first tasted Majectic Vapours Creme (The blue bottle) at vapecon and im suddenly craving something similar

Anyone have any good and tested recipes of a chocolate biscuit that is very similar to these biscuits/Creme juice?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (11/3/21)

Ok seeing that i cannot really find anything related online and no one has something for me.

My order has been placed and i will attempt at making a Romany Cream biscuit myself

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/3/21)

StompieZA said:


> Ok seeing that i cannot really find anything related online and no one has something for me.
> 
> My order has been placed and i will attempt at making a Romany Cream biscuit myself



The original ones back in ye day, were way more creamy and chocolaty, (is that a word?), and ... they had some coconut in the biscuit .... If you could emulate that taste, man!  ... I would not only mooch the recipe from you, but I'd probably start chewing my drip tips if I got to vape it

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## StompieZA (11/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> The original ones back in ye day, were way more creamy and chocolaty, (is that a word?), and ... they had some coconut in the biscuit .... If you could emulate that taste, man!  ... I would not only mooch the recipe from you, but I'd probably start chewing my drip tips if I got to vape it



If you have had Majestic Vapours Creme, You would taste that it is 100% exactly like eating a Romany cream with the slight coconuttyness (Is that even a word...lol)

Im not one to really buy premium juice, been DIYing for 6 years so im confident that i can get something similar/better/or close to what i want to taste.

Will be mixing tomorrow, SNV test then steep and see what needs to change. 

I have used Cap Double Chocolate before and its SH$T, Milk Chocolate JF is by far my favorite but after some research, i bought what i think will work perfectly and hope for the best.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/3/21)

StompieZA said:


> If you have had Majestic Vapours Creme, You would taste that it is 100% exactly like eating a Romany cream with the slight coconuttyness (Is that even a word...lol)
> 
> Im not one to really buy premium juice, been DIYing for 6 years so im confident that i can get something similar/better/or close to what i want to taste.
> 
> ...



I'm with you on the refusing to donate a kidney for 30ml of premium MTL juice, so clearly I'm holding thumbs on your success, as I'm already salivating in antici ... passion

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (11/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm with you on the refusing to donate a kidney for 30ml of premium MTL juice, so clearly I'm holding thumbs on your success, as I'm already salivating in antici ... passion



I used to DIY a few years ago. Must admit though I didn't find it all that much cheaper. Sure, when you hit a recipe you like it's great, but I was always chasing more concentrates and trying so many different ones that it was hard to keep track of what was what. I used to make samples of every concentrate for single flavor testers. Just got too much and it was very rare that I actually got an ADV recipe. One shots was a better bet for me. Still have my scale, but all the concentrates were over 3 years old so I binned them, especially since they were stored in the hot garage for the majority of the time.

Anyway, sorry for the short derailment, but I actually wanted to second the idea of chewing on my drip tip if you actually get the flavor right. I love those cookies. Especially dipped in coffee... Imagine that, best of both worlds. Coffee and cookies...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I used to DIY a few years ago. Must admit though I didn't find it all that much cheaper. Sure, when you hit a recipe you like it's great, but I was always chasing more concentrates and trying so many different ones that it was hard to keep track of what was what. I used to make samples of every concentrate for single flavor testers. Just got too much and it was very rare that I actually got an ADV recipe. One shots was a better bet for me. Still have my scale, but all the concentrates were over 3 years old so I binned them, especially since they were stored in the hot garage for the majority of the time.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for the short derailment, but I actually wanted to second the idea of chewing on my drip tip if you actually get the flavor right. I love those cookies. Especially dipped in coffee... Imagine that, best of both worlds. Coffee and cookies...



Derailment? ... naaah ... this forum has a reputation of longer threads getting temporarily derailed with sex, politics and religion, (_and any other random thoughts that may pop into your head_), and it is with much disappointment that I rate your claimed derailment as maybe a minus, say ... 2? , only because you've got me salivating again ... this time with the prospect of a Romany Cream dipped into a creamy Cuppachino 

Getting back on track tho' ... as you have the past experience, I rate you give DIY another go, this time with the conviction that it's to find that magic flavour that replaces stinkies in your life forever more . With the resources and support on this forum, that's more than a realistic goal

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (11/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> Derailment? ... naaah ... this forum has a reputation of longer threads getting temporarily derailed with sex, politics and religion, (_and any other random thoughts that may pop into your head_), and it is with much disappointment that I rate your claimed derailment as maybe a minus, say ... 2? , only because you've got me salivating again ... this time with the prospect of a Romany Cream dipped into a creamy Cuppachino
> 
> Getting back on track tho' ... as you have the past experience, I rate you give DIY another go, this time with the conviction that it's to find that magic flavour that replaces stinkies in your life forever more . With the resources and support on this forum, that's more than a realistic goal



I wanted to rate the post "funny" and "thanks" but I had to choose one, so I went with funny for the intro. I have a couple of commercial juices that are doing a good job of curbing the cravings. Now it's a head thing. Might look into getting in to one shots again to save some cash, but not full DIY. It was really time consuming and not always a winner for me. 

Must admit I had a killer key lime pie, but I wiped everything from my pc because I thought I was done vaping for good. I had tanks standing half full of juice for close to 3 years. The idea was actually just to clean them out and chuck them in a box as I'm in the process of sorting out closets and stuff. (my new psychiatrist finally has me on the right track with new meds, but that's a story for a diffent thread). Then I threw out all my empty gorilla bottles, a shit load of hdpe bottles and all my concentrates. While leaving the tanks all taken apart to dry I kind of forgot about it a little, and then one evening I thought "let's just wick a dripper and buy one juice". The rest is history. Those that have been following my comeback will attest to the small fortune I've spent 

And here I am, 5 days clean, except for the odd IQOS

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi (11/3/21)

I once spoke to the mixer of Creme and tried to fish for the secret of the chocolate part of the juice.

All I got from him was "If you mix a chocolate, don't mix with chocolate".

So if you want that exact clone leave the JF Milk Chocolate. They mostly likely mixed a bunch of flavours together to get the chocolate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (11/3/21)

@StompieZA doesn’t Chocloate Deutsch have a coconut angle to it already? Not sure if it will be too heavy in this recipe, but might be an option at really low % if you want that rich coconut flavour?

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (11/3/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I wanted to rate the post "funny" and "thanks" but I had to choose one, so I went with funny for the intro. I have a couple of commercial juices that are doing a good job of curbing the cravings. Now it's a head thing. Might look into getting in to one shots again to save some cash, but not full DIY. It was really time consuming and not always a winner for me.
> 
> Must admit I had a killer key lime pie, but I wiped everything from my pc because I thought I was done vaping for good. I had tanks standing half full of juice for close to 3 years. The idea was actually just to clean them out and chuck them in a box as I'm in the process of sorting out closets and stuff. (my new psychiatrist finally has me on the right track with new meds, but that's a story for a diffent thread). Then I threw out all my empty gorilla bottles, a shit load of hdpe bottles and all my concentrates. While leaving the tanks all taken apart to dry I kind of forgot about it a little, and then one evening I thought "let's just wick a dripper and buy one juice". The rest is history. Those that have been following my comeback will attest to the small fortune I've spent
> 
> And here I am, 5 days clean, except for the odd IQOS



All I can really add to what you've already said is hang in there ... baby steps, and before you know it, you'll be taking the mickey out of them stinkie lung fumigators  ... and ... have fun dammit ... you ain't getting out of life alive, so you may just as well enjoy the ride.
There's an amazing bunch of knowledgeable supportive reprobates present here ... use the tools presented and enjoy, (_shouldn't you be telling me this_ )

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## StompieZA (11/3/21)

Adephi said:


> I once spoke to the mixer of Creme and tried to fish for the secret of the chocolate part of the juice.
> 
> All I got from him was "If you mix a chocolate, don't mix with chocolate".
> 
> So if you want that exact clone leave the JF Milk Chocolate. They mostly likely mixed a bunch of flavours together to get the chocolate.


Nah def not using JF here. Its more of a cocoa type profile than chocolate.

Ill get something very close that im confident off 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/3/21)

CJB85 said:


> @StompieZA doesn’t Chocloate Deutsch have a coconut angle to it already? Not sure if it will be too heavy in this recipe, but might be an option at really low % if you want that rich coconut flavour?


Havent used it before but i found a couple things that might just work. Perhaps not the same but will most probably give me the same if not better outcome to my liking.

Look im not trying to clone Creme, i just want something like it. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (11/3/21)

Following with baited breath, love a good chocolate vape

Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/3/21)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> I'm with you on the refusing to donate a kidney for 30ml of premium MTL juice



Only one kidney for 30ml ?

Where is the big sale on juice ?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## StompieZA (12/3/21)

First 30ml mixed and from SNV its already very similar but seems to be lacking something, More biscuit or Cocoa. The coconut seems to be just right! 

Will give it a steep and see how it turns out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (12/3/21)

Will also go and buy a box of these Romany Creams tomorrow and then can compare that way as well

I seem to have used slightly too much sweetner as the concentrates i used are already sweet so its a tad sweet...that might actually be the issue as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (12/3/21)

StompieZA said:


> First 30ml mixed and from SNV its already very similar but seems to be lacking something, More biscuit or Cocoa. The coconut seems to be just right!
> 
> Will give it a steep and see how it turns out.



Just a thought ... the original ones were clearly vastly different to the current ones, and I have a sneaking suspicion that they may have had nuts in too, as I seem to recall a mate of mine not being allowed to eat them for that reason, and remembering that pecan nuts were vogue in the 70's ... maybe that's the missing ingredient?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (15/4/21)

Just a little update....lol

On my very first try, i got something super delicious called Chockits







What i was actually after was Romany creams but the two are very similar, just the Chockits are less cocoa.






So I have a super tasting recipe, but i want more cocolate to it but not too bothered, have a very good chocolate biscuit that i can vape! 

I will work on it a bit more and and then post the recipe soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## StompieZA (15/4/21)

I mean i even went to buy a box of chockits and vaping the juice and taking a bite of the cookie is pretty spot on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (15/4/21)

Sounds great, there is one thing in there I never put in mine ......... Patience

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------

